# Castlehill pd 168



## Winner (Jan 14, 2006)

Could anyone tell me the whereabouts the Castlehill is and whatever came of her,she was originally built as the Marita by Irvins Peterhead.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

There is an image in the Gallery. Castle Hill PD 169.


----------

